# Lil help please...



## southern (Dec 6, 2012)

So as some of you might know that have been giving me advice I have recently been brave enough to try oral on my husband. I was pretty certain he liked it. Ever since then he won't let me down there. What should I do? We are both very shy about this stuff and I am worried I did something wrong.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Did you like doing it for him?

tell him you were turnrd on giving him oral and your confused as to why he is giving you the feeling that you did something wrong.

dose he return the favor? and do you think he likes doing it for you matbe he feels obligated to do for you but would rather not so he dosn't want to accept it from you so he isn't guilted into returning the favor.


----------



## Ina (Dec 3, 2012)

Ask him: "Honey I know its not easy to talk about these things but I get the feeling like you do not want me to give you oral sex again. If it's because you didn't like it, I prefer that you tell me. Don't worry about hurting my feelings, i really just want to learn more about what you like. If you just prefer other things that's ok too. I just want us to be able to talk to each other about what pleases us."


----------



## southern (Dec 6, 2012)

Chillymorn....

Yes I did like doing that for him. I am not certain if maybe I just did something wrong. I do not care for oral that much and I am fine without. Maybe you are right and he thinks I expect him to return the favor.

Ina...

I like how you worded this and I will try talking to him tonight about it. 


Thank you both for the response...I was kinda down in the dumps last night but this gives me a little hope.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

youv'e never done this before now maybe you need to watch the teeth. LOL


----------



## bennyLPJ (Dec 11, 2012)

southern said:


> So as some of you might know that have been giving me advice I have recently been brave enough to try oral on my husband. I was pretty certain he liked it. Ever since then he won't let me down there. What should I do? We are both very shy about this stuff and I am worried I did something wrong.


For what its worth, from a male perspective, I know gentlemen who have had this experience and then felt guilty about it. Even though it was agreed to and everyone happily participated, it may still have felt wrong, unnecessary, or unethical. And so the guilt was reason enough not to try it again.

Of course, I also know gentleman who have the exact opposite reaction, and there's a whole spectrum of reactions in between.

So, my point is - its possible you did great, he loved it in the moment, and then felt guilty about it. Its certainly well worth a conversation like Ina suggested.

You're an awesome courageous spouse to seek to support each other and fulfill each other in the best ways you can. You're doing great.

Well wishes.


----------



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

If you've never performed oral before, it's possible that there was something in your performance that he didn't like, and he's afraid to tell you. My wife still - after 10 years - hits a spot so sensitive it's painful. I tell her every time, but she still does it. The point is that despite being pleasurable, it's possible it was either too much so or it may have actually hurt. You need to ask him, and at the same time explain that it's fine if he doesn't return the favour - if that's what you honestly are comfortable with.


----------

